# How long can you keep cooked Beef Bones?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I picked up a pack of Beef Bones (Soup Bones) for the dogs today.

I did boil them (no need to I know) but I like to keep them a few day's.

How long do you think it's safe to keep them?

BTW they love them!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Claudia I do NOT recommend you give boiled (cooked) bones to your dogs. The heat, even with boiling, makes them brittle and thus they can splinter when chewed and make them EXTREMELY dangerous to you dogs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Claudia I do NOT recommend you give boiled (cooked) bones to your dogs. The heat, even with boiling, makes them brittle and thus they can splinter when chewed and make them EXTREMELY dangerous to you dogs.


 
Oh oh, gotta go collect them, what about uncooked?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Uncooked is good! Cooked...baaaaad.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I picked up a pack of Beef Bones (Soup Bones) for the dogs today.
> 
> I did boil them (no need to I know) but I like to keep them a few day's.
> 
> ...


 
Throw them out, or, use them for soup. Don't give them to the dogs unless they are RAW. Any cooked bones should NOT be given to dogs.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Oh oh, gotta go collect them, what about uncooked?


Raw is good.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I usually keep my raw bones frozen, then allow the pups to chew on them for an hour or so. I then collect the "used" bones and refreeze them until the next time. I worry about bacteria spreading if I just refrigerate them. Yes, I give them to "Frick n' Frack" in their frozen state .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought them frozen, so I'll just do it that way, never knew they shouldn't be cooked.

There put up actually there in the trash, they had some fun with them, nothing came of I made sure:doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I bought them frozen, so I'll just do it that way, never knew they shouldn't be cooked.
> 
> There put up actually there in the trash, they had some fun with them, nothing came of I made sure:doh:


 
I give them to my dogs frozen, too. They love them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I usually give them to my dogs frozen too... they love em and I find the marrow lasts longer if its still frozen


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's, there so cheap to buy and they just love them!

Note to myself don't boil them...LOL


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks guy's, there so cheap to buy and they just love them!
> 
> Note to myself don't boil them...LOL


They're great for keeping the teeth clean too!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

To answer your original question (but in reference to raw bones instead):

As I said I give them to the dogs frozen and let them chew them for a while until they either lose interest or I've finished whatever I was doing that I gave them the bones to get out of my hair for lol Then I re-freeze them and give them to them again the next time. I find they usually last through 2 or 3 chew-sessions before they either get really worn down, or they start getting kinda dirty/stinky and I just throw them away.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> To answer your original question (but in reference to raw bones instead):
> 
> As I said I give them to the dogs frozen and let them chew them for a while until they either lose interest or I've finished whatever I was doing that I gave them the bones to get out of my hair for lol Then I re-freeze them and give them to them again the next time. I find they usually last through 2 or 3 chew-sessions before they either get really worn down, or they start getting kinda dirty/stinky and I just throw them away.


Thanks Marlene, I will get some more in the morning, they sure had a blast with them and you're right it keeps them out of you're hair for a while..LOL


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I never mentioned what happens after they've finished with the marrow part. I keep the ones that have been cut so that the bone on the edges are thick. I wash them and keep them to make "pupsicles" with. I stick a piece of banana at the bottom, then put in some yoghurt, sometimes pumpkin, a few dog treats, other fruit if I have it and freeze them. They're a natural kong. I keep a few on a rotating basis and the pups love them. I also love to make them because my imagination goes wild with filling them lol.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> I never mentioned what happens after they've finished with the marrow part. I keep the ones that have been cut so that the bone on the edges are thick. I wash them and keep them to make "pupsicles" with. I stick a piece of banana at the bottom, then put in some yoghurt, sometimes pumpkin, a few dog treats, other fruit if I have it and freeze them. They're a natural kong. I keep a few on a rotating basis and the pups love them. I also love to make them because my imagination goes wild with filling them lol.


Thanks for the tips, I got some new ones. I been filling them with peanut butter, they love it!

Fruit is a good idea!


----------

